# Ridge tile strip



## Bruce68 (10 mo ago)

Hello
Complete roof novice! Pic attached
Does anyone know what this strip is fixed to the ridge tiles near the roof apex? 
Is it an indication of previous damage or repairs having to be made? 
Property is 3-4 years old
Thanks


----------

